# Kraftgeregelter Linearantrieb für Kräfte bis max. 100N



## MrLeeh (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

im Rahmen eines Projektes bauen wir bei uns eine Presse für sehr kleine Kräfte auf. Die Presskräfte werden nicht mehr als 100N betragen. Nun suche ich nach einem geeigneten Antrieb, der eine Linearbewegung realisiert. Wichtig ist, dass der Antrieb, bzw. die zugehörige Steuerung die Betriebsart Kraftregelung erlaubt. Sehr gut geeignet wären meiner Meinung nach bürstenlose Gleichstrommotoren oder Synchronservomotoren. Leider gibt es diese in der Größenordnung von 100N nicht als Hohlwellenvariante oder integrierten Linearantrieb, zumindest habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Weiß jemand da vielleicht was?

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung von Hybridschrittmotoren. Leider habe ich da mit einer Firma schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was die Funktionalität der Controller-Software angeht. Wenn jemand eine Empfehlung hat, wäre ich dafür dankbar.

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wenn der Antrieb geregelt laufen soll dann setzt das voraus, dass es vom Motor zur Kraft-Abnahme keine oder eine nur sehr kleine Übersetzung gibt. 
Zum Thema Linear-Motoren vielleicht mal bei www.linmot.com vorbeischauen - die agieren in der Größenordnung.
Gruß
Larry


----------



## MrLeeh (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo Larry,

ja eine kleine Übersetzung ist sinnvoll, da sich ansonsten die Kraftauflösung proportional zum Übersetzungsverhältnis verschlechtert.
Linmot haben sehr schöne Lösungen mit Einsatz eines Kraftsensors. Damit kann dann eine Prozessregelung realisiert werden. Ich suche aber auch nach 
alternativen Varianten, wo ich die Kraftregelung ohne externen Sensor realisieren kann.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2012)

... dann bleibt dir nur ein Spindelantrieb - was dann u.U. nicht mehr deinen Größen-Vorstellungen entsprechen könnte.


----------

